# 200 gallon aquarium(holes drilled)



## metal978 (Mar 16, 2006)

how do i cover up the holes in my 200 gallon aquarium i just purchased? the tank was made for a saltwater fish tank, how do i convert it over to a freshwater? what do i need to do to get the holes blocked?


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

bizzle bump

i'm wondering this same question


----------



## ImportRacer (May 13, 2003)

I had the same problem with a breeder setup.....I bought one of those triple decker aquarium displays they hav at supermarkets....The bottom third had three holes drilled at the bottom....I glued three pieces of Home Depot bought plastic sheets on top of each hole...GOod amounts of aquarium safe Plexi-Silicone were used around the area where the hole met the new plexi....No leaks....I'll try to get pictures of the tank....


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

They have plumbing parts that seal holes, it's like a large plastic pvc screw that goes through the hole and a flat rubber grommet inside the tank


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

Bulk heads is what u need , atleast then if u wanted to run a sump u could re-use the holes.


----------



## i am your GOD (Jun 16, 2006)

bulkheads with plugs in them.


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

U have a 200 gllon tank and do not want to use a sump?

Get a real bulkhead and another tank and make a sump/wetdry filter.
And if u do want to sealed up just like ppl have already said bulkhead with a plug looking thing on it.


----------

